# Booking with Tshepe for '14



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

It's taken 9 months to get everything (and everybody) together, but it all came together this past weekend. 

We'll be at Tshepe July '14.

If any of you plan to hunt Tshepe next year, you should plan on getting there before we do. There may be nothing left but culls after we leave.

I am PUMPED!!!


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

bbjavelina
What is your pruposed game list ? Good luck and play safe !
Glen


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

What day are you leaving the states? We are taking off the 24th of July out of Atlanta....in case we would be on the same flight.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

G Skinner said:


> bbjavelina
> What is your pruposed game list ? Good luck and play safe !
> Glen


Zebra
Black Wildebeest
Springbok
Mountain Reedbuck
Maybe a few other smallish things.
Hoping to get in a day of wingshooting


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> What day are you leaving the states? We are taking off the 24th of July out of Atlanta....in case we would be on the same flight.


My partner and I will be hunting the 14th thru the 27th. My partners son will join us for the 21sr thru 27th.

Sounds like we'll se you there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe a few other smallish things.
Hoping to get in a day of wingshooting[/QUOTE]
bbjavelina take some Magnus Bullheads and small game judos and shoot birds with your bow . I had a blast with my bow . Lost a 5 USD bet with my PH on wether I could shoot a Franklin in the head . Got the bird but lost the fiver LOL!
Glen


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

G Skinner said:


> Maybe a few other smallish things.
> Hoping to get in a day of wingshooting


 bbjavelina take some Magnus Bullheads and small game judos and shoot birds with your bow . I had a blast with my bow . Lost a 5 USD bet with my PH on wether I could shoot a Franklin in the head . Got the bird but lost the fiver LOL!
Glen[/QUOTE]

Thanks, Glen.

I've always got a couple of Judos with me and was planning on adding a couple of rubber blunts for this trip. 

In the past I've been encouraged to shoot the Guinea Fowl. I really wanted to do it, but never did. Just couldn't get it out of my mind that a really big bull of some sort was headed in and I'd scare him off and never see him. Maybe this trip I'll give it a rip.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Got to add another side note about the guineas.

Several years ago, someone in our area bought a bunch of guineas. Some of them decided that they wanted to live in our yard. Well, that wouldn't do. I like to walk barefoot and do enjoy some amount of peace and quiet. 

After trying for awhile to run them off, and after some deliberation, I put a broadhead thru one. In my wife's defense, I must say that she'd had no experience cooking guinea. I'd had no experience eating them. If I can't find someone that cooks them better than she, I may never eat another.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> My partner and I will be hunting the 14th thru the 27th. My partners son will join us for the 21sr thru 27th.
> 
> Sounds like we'll se you there. Looking forward to it.


We will be hunting with Dries Visser....but we will certainly be in the country at the same time! Counting days...


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I may have some cardiac event! Nothing I know of can compare to an African hunt. 

Most of us hunt Whitetail each fall. Some of the more lucky individuals get to do Elk or Moose. On most of these guided hunts (let's throw Muleys or Blacktail in there, yeah, even bear). For about the same price you collect 4 or 5 African heads.

The real difference is in the taxidermy cost.

After only two African trips, my partner and I are finding it a bit difficult to find the place to go next year. We don't want more of what we have, but sure would like to have a few different heads. 

It's not easy being a bowhunter, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice.

Best of luck to each of you.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

I hear ya...

I've hunted with three different companies in RSA and each were great in their own regard. Dries exceeded our expectations last trip so we are going back there. Like you said, I'm looking at hunting some critters I haven't hunted yet and I'm planning on doing a lot of night hunting.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> I hear ya...
> 
> I've hunted with three different companies in RSA and each were great in their own regard. Dries exceeded our expectations last trip so we are going back there. Like you said, I'm looking at hunting some critters I haven't hunted yet and I'm planning on doing a lot of night hunting.


Strangely enough, I may do some night hunting myself. Never was interested in it before, but some things, such as varmints and bush pigs you're just not going to see in the daylight. 

Then again, I may not. There's a lot to be said for sitting by the fire and having a drink. We'll se how it works out.

Best of luck to you.


----------

